# Bt Aizawai (Certan/B401)



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

MY GOD MAN!!

you could put that much Bt Aizawai in an air burst fuel bomb and kill every wax moth in North Dakota  

Dave


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

Perhaps you could convice Al Quida that it killed infadels and have them target our hive?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Perhaps you could convince them that the moths are infidels?

Keith


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

Aizawai sure sounds like an evil doer to me...


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The XenTari has landed and have plenty.
If need be I will order another 30 pounds.


----------

